

‘Anonymous’ hacker quits; calls members hypocrites, efforts fruitless - zacharye
http://www.bgr.com/2011/08/19/anonymous-hacker-quits-calls-groups-members-hypocrites-and-its-efforts-fruitless/

======
redthrowaway
People come and go in Anonymous all the time; that's just the nature of the
beast. The fact that this one chose to reveal his identity and post some
bizarre rant with The Worst Capitalization I Have Ever Seen isn't really
newsworthy.

~~~
mc32
The capitalization was bizarre; the 'rant' seemed reasonable, actually.

~~~
redthrowaway
The rant really displayed a lack of understanding of what Anonymous is.
Anonymous is not Topiary and Samu, and they are not its leaders. They're just
by far the most active members as far as hacking is concerned, and they own
the twitter accounts that, thanks to said hacking, are the most followed. Had
this guy, whose name I don't recognize, simply said, "the actions of Topiary
and Sabu are casting us in a bad light and I don't want to be associated with
them", that'd be fine. Instead, he seems to think that the "leaders" of
Anonymous are selling out the masses and taking Anonymous in a bad direction.
Topiary and Sabu are only involved in AnonOPs, the @AnonymousIRC and
@AnonymousSabu twitter accounts, and Lulz/AntiSec. There's a ton of other
Anonymous forums and operations that have nothing to do with those activities.

His rant displayed an outsider's understanding of how Anon works. Even back in
the trolling days, there were Anonymous factions on all of the various /i/
boards operating mostly independently, as well as the WhyWeProtest crowd
continuing with their chanology stuff. 420chan launched the raid on the
Epilepsy Foundation [1] while the Scientology stuff was going on. There was
much wringing of hands and kvetching about how "this makes us look bad", etc,
but the fact is they are two distinct groups. Similarly, there isn't a whole
lot of overlap between the AntiSec guys and those who DDoSed PayPal, Visa, and
MasterCard, or prepared aid packages for Tunisians. The claims that this guy
made don't reflect an understanding of that reality.

[1] <http://encyclopediadramatica.ch/Epilepsy_Foundation>

